# Warning for Newbies



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

So you think you might want to get into large scale after browsing this site? Better think long and hard about it first! You need to know that this is an insidious, creeping, all-consuming habit. You heard right … a HABIT! Others may call it a hobby or simple recreation, but they’re just kidding themselves.
I used to be a typical, happy-go-lucky model railroader. Sure, I’ll admit that I played around a bit with large scale in the past … I mean … haven’t we all played with toy trains at some time? But I never really thought about large scale for serious model railroading. And then I stumbled upon this site. An innocent lurker at first … just like you. It didn’t take long for them to hook me. All kinds of help, sources, and invaluable tips. And the pictures … holy crap … these guys are serious!
But it was the people. Friendly, smiling people. Folks like Marty, and JJ, and Stan. You know who the usual suspects are. “Try it, you’ll like it,” they said. “Come on over to the dark side.” And I fell for their trick. I was hooked. I unwittingly fell into the dizzying madness of their world without even realizing it. It seemed so innocent at first … just a little old K-27 ... I’ll just keep it on the mantle. Right! Before long, I realized that I was planning my vacation schedules around the next show or convention or battery powered steam-up.
I used to buy model trains as an afterthought. Now, I almost need to enlist the aid of a financial planner before embarking on a new purchase. And then there’s all the after-purchase rework required … batteries, receivers, controllers. And the layout … I can’t stop it from expanding. A few hundred more feet of rail today… 6000 more ties tomorrow … it keeps getting worse all the time! And to think, my descent into this crazy life style only took a few short years.
I’m sure there are at least another hundred insidious things I could warn you about, but you wouldn’t believe me. You probably think you have better self control when it comes to handling your “hobby.” But you won’t. It might take you a bit longer to fall for their tricks, but you will. Oh yes … you will. And you’ll love every minute of it!


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your website. I like the pond, and specially family work. That's why I enjoy this hobby. Every week-end my daughter, my wife and I worked to improve our the garden rail. My daughter is only two years old, most of the time she messed up but she thought she was helping.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rhyman on 16 Oct 2013 12:14 PM 
So you think you might want to get into large scale after browsing this site? Better think long and hard about it first! You need to know that this is an insidious, creeping, all-consuming habit. You heard right … a HABIT! Others may call it a hobby or simple recreation, but they’re just kidding themselves.
I used to be a typical, happy-go-lucky model railroader. Sure, I’ll admit that I played around a bit with large scale in the past … I mean … haven’t we all played with toy trains at some time? But I never really thought about large scale for serious model railroading. And then I stumbled upon this site. An innocent lurker at first … just like you. It didn’t take long for them to hook me. All kinds of help, sources, and invaluable tips. And the pictures … holy crap … these guys are serious!
But it was the people. Friendly, smiling people. Folks like Marty, and JJ, and Stan. You know who the usual suspects are. “Try it, you’ll like it,” they said. “Come on over to the dark side.” And I fell for their trick. I was hooked. I unwittingly fell into the dizzying madness of their world without even realizing it. It seemed so innocent at first … just a little old K-27 ... I’ll just keep it on the mantle. Right! Before long, I realized that I was planning my vacation schedules around the next show or convention or battery powered steam-up.
I used to buy model trains as an afterthought. Now, I almost need to enlist the aid of a financial planner before embarking on a new purchase. And then there’s all the after-purchase rework required … batteries, receivers, controllers. And the layout … I can’t stop it from expanding. A few hundred more feet of rail today… 6000 more ties tomorrow … it keeps getting worse all the time! And to think, my descent into this crazy life style only took a few short years.
I’m sure there are at least another hundred insidious things I could warn you about, but you wouldn’t believe me. You probably think you have better self control when it comes to handling your “hobby.” But you won’t. It might take you a bit longer to fall for their tricks, but you will. Oh yes … you will. And you’ll love every minute of it!

Bob,

I wish you had written this warning for me seventy years ago! But actually it was my Dad's and Grand Dad's fault.........really.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 16 Oct 2013 01:06 PM 









But actually it was my Dad's and Grand Dad's fault.........really.


Ha! I remember that commercial! "I learned it from watching you Dad! I learned it from watching you."


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sacred Bovine. It has been at least 20 years since I started in this hobby. 

JJ


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is the tee shirt for Marty's 2014 battery powered steam-up. See how sneaky these guys are.

P.S. They do have cookies!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw heck, I was born a train nut. Arrived just after the end of WWII (12/14/1945), and got my start with a Lionel prewar tinplate set. Still have a close cousin to my original set.










Only took me until this year to graduate to #1 gauge live steam. NOW the fun REALLY begins!










It has been and still is a great ride.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I'm 28 and I think I started in the hobby when I was a kid when my dad, who loved trains, gave me as a christmas present a playmobil train, in that time playmobil produced their trains with help of LGB, so the tracks are compatible even with the USA trains tracks. Now I am taking this more seriously because I have a newphew and my father is gone, so I want to pass this hobby to the new generation...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Talk to Stan, he's in charge of tee shirts. ***********

Posted By rhyman on 17 Oct 2013 07:44 AM 

Here is the tee shirt for Marty's 2014 battery powered steam-up. See how sneaky these guys are.

P.S. They do have cookies!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Habit? 

No this has become an “obsession” for me. 

Yes, I enjoy running trains, but not near as much as I enjoy collecting them. 

I rarely buy new trains as the hunt is too easy. 

No, it's much more gratifying to hunt for the used item at a great price. 

I scan Ebay several times a day for that elusive MDC B&O coal hopper. I know they made them. But after years of searching, I’ve never found one for sale at any price. 

I have far too many engines and freight cars to run on my small layout, yet I can’t seem to curtail my addiction.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad my wife didn't read this thread before she bought me a live steam engine for Christmas several year ago. Of course it doesn't help that there are local "pushers" like Dirk C and Total Wrecker John to keep feeding the habit with encouragement and good advice.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Lets get this Straight there pard.nR 
Nobody is "pushing" here.. 
You know you LUV TRAINS... 
You window shopped in a train store in CA. Before ya knew me!! Same one I went too. How cool is that.. 
Then you moved to southern AZ.. near me 'n TW. 
Even cooler yet.... 
So.. there is a reason for our current proximity.. we need to find it!!! 
But ..ya we feed you ideas!!! Cooler still... 

I should come by...LOL..... 

Dirk


----------

